# RPM??? Ma perche'?

## Montag[SGU]

Gli ebuild sono il punto di forza di Gentoo, l'elemento distintivo che la eleva dal brodo primordiale delle distribuzioni redhat-like, che senso ha rinnegare il lavoro fatto fino ad ora per aderire acriticamente alla LSB?

Credevo di aver trovato la distribuzione definitiva e per questo forse la delusione e' ancor piu' grande...

Trovo che questa involuzione sia non necessaria e dannosa. Come utente mi sento... aspetta! Ma oggi e' il primo Aprile... e' per quello che non e' uscito ieri il GWN? Ma vaff****!!!!!!   :Surprised: 

Oddio, e se non e' uno scherzo?    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Ma di che parli?

----------

## Montag[SGU]

 *Quote:*   

> Note:  This is an April Fool's joke. 

 

Oddio, m'era preso un mezzo infarto! MALEDETTI!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

@cerri

Come di che parlo? Della newsletter di questa settimana.

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20030401-newsletter.xml

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ginko

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20030401-newsletter.xml

 :Very Happy: 

  --Gianluca

----------

## cerri

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   :Wink: 

----------

## fraris

stavo svenendo!  :Smile: 

ma siamo sicuri che e' uno scherzo ? ahahahahaha

-f-

P.S.

A proposito di april fools joke andate a vedere questo...

su distrowatch!

http://www.distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp

e' una review di una nuova distribuzione linux... aahahh!!!!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## whitenoise

Infamoni  :Very Happy:  , stamattina ziobudda segnala l'uscita del kernel 2.6! A momenti ci credevo!

----------

## LucaMartinetti

pesce d'aprile!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bulldozer

Porcaccia...  :Shocked: . Mi unisco al coro degli ingenui che, puntualmente, si ritrovano con un principio di infarto ogni anno  :Smile: .

Possibile che non mi ricordi mai di guardare il calendario?

----------

## malteo

Io stavo gridando allo scandalo per tutta la casa prima di leggere la nota  :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

Vedo che non sono il solo.

Stamane, sul posto di lavoro, alle 7:30 (immaginate un ragazzo rincoglionito e pure scoglionato perché la sveglia non ha suonato ed è arrivato in tempo per un pelo) scopro che c'è la GWN  :Very Happy: 

2 minuti dopo stavo considerando cos'era meglio fare con gli sviluppatori di Gentoo, corromperli o minacciarli.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

subito dopo mi rendo conto di che giorno è. Ad ulteriore conferma la nota in fondo...

In poche parole in 3 minuti ho perso 10 anni di vita...

----------

## cerri

Pensate cosa vi poteva succedere se leggevate slashdot... stamattina era da sbellicarsi!

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Pensate cosa vi poteva succedere se leggevate slashdot... stamattina era da sbellicarsi!

 

Qualcosa contro la programmazione a spazi bianchi?

----------

## cerri

No,no, ma dovevo ricompilare tcpdump e ethereal per il riconoscimento dell'evil bit!!!  :Very Happy:  MAMMA MIA CHE SITUAZIONE!

----------

## bsolar

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Pensate cosa vi poteva succedere se leggevate slashdot... stamattina era da sbellicarsi! 
> 
> Qualcosa contro la programmazione a spazi bianchi?

 

Uh-oh? Sembra che la programmazione a spazi bianchi sia una realtà.  :Shocked: 

Certo che se ne vedono di abusi di risorse umane in giro...

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

Hahah... a dire il vero per 2 secondi c'ho creduto la storia del rpm, ma appena arrivato alla riferita perdita delle "USE flags" ho capito... Poi mi sono riccordato alcune discussioni con i devs quasi un anno fa che apertamente accusavano LSB su roba molto meno seria che i maledetti rpm. 

Secondo me l'hanno fatta troppo grossa la bugia... migrare in rpm sarebbe non essere gentoo e non e' facile crederci. Una bugia ugualmente da infarto ma molto piu credibile sarebbe che drobbins ha dovuto chiudere lo sviluppo per andare a lavorare su qualche ditta, o che ha "venduto" gentoo a RedHat/SuSE che diventera' una loro figliale (con l'ovvio scopo di smantellamento o bastardizazzione con rpm appunto).

Pesce d'aprile si...

----------

